# Boucher 000 vs Martin 000-18 vs Taylor 512



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well Spring is coming... and Spring often brings new tastes... like appetite for a colorful Martin CEO-7 ! But as I already own three cousins (non dreads) of the prospect, I decided, be it an Olympics after effects, it was time they would battle... to stay in. So, I spent an hour playing three pieces (Angie, More Than Words and Bridge Over Troubled Waters) alternating these jewels on each piece.

I found the Boucher more bassy probably because of its Rosewood back and sides while both Martin and Taylor wear Mahogany. The Taylor is the more neutral sounding while the Martin sounds a little more colored : it reminds me the difference of taste between regular Coca Cola and Root Beer if you will.

The Boucher was also a bit less comfortable due to his thicker body and neck. It is a twelve-fretter instead of the fourteen frets off the body on Taylor and Martin.

Finally, the Boucher bears a LR Baggs iMix system I do not use.

So, the Boucher could have to leave... 

For now, I have to write down numbers to fill Mr Income Tax file... (and dream of a CEO-7 anyway...)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I seems all down personal perception and taste here. I don't find the Taylor neutral sounding, I find a 'chime' to the sound. The 000 Martins have a more rootsy bluesy sound to me. The Taylor neck fits me like a glove. The Martin neck, not quite so. Also I like cutaways as I spent years on electric before picking up an acoustic. I am not a fan of the 12 frets because I often play a few notes around the 15th fret. Never seen or let alone played a Boucher so I can't comment. If I had the $$$$$ I would have a 522ce and a 000-17.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A friend has a 71 Martin 000-18,it sounds great and I really like the size of it. He likes the size too, it's his favorite to play. Unfortunately I don't have a Taylor 512 to compare it to.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, all that is a matter of taste for sure since these all are nice and great ringing guitars.

@Robert1950 : I wrote "The Taylor is MORE neutral sounding..." as I did not mean it to be neutral, but just less colored compared to the Martin. I would not buy a "neutral" guitar, it has to sing something special to my ears.

I would be glad, sound curiosity, to know what you like in a Martin 000-17 .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried one out. I liked the sound for acoustic blues. I prefer the shorter scale length too. Still not a total fan of the neck profile and stuff - my hand is a finicky bastard, but I would would mind having it for that type of music. Just suits it so well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would take the Martin but if you can find them in your area, you should try an Alvarez Masterworks/Alvarez-Yairi, Blueridge and an Eastman. They all make fine guitars that will surprise you.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I already have an Alvarez AP66 : a fantastic all-mahogany parlor !
Yep ! Alvarez is a well-kept secret... ;-)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> I already have an Alvarez AP66 : a fantastic all-mahogany parlor !
> Yep ! Alvarez is a well-kept secret... ;-)


Well, if you like the AP66, an Artist Series, you will absolutely love the Masterworks and Yairi models.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> I tried one out. I liked the sound for acoustic blues. I prefer the shorter scale length too. Still not a total fan of the neck profile and stuff - my hand is a finicky bastard, but I would would mind having it for that type of music. Just suits it so well.


Well, I stopped by music store this afternoon... tried Martins 00-17 and CEO-7 as well as Yamaha LL-26.
CEO-7 impressed me less than it did last year...
00-17 seems so delicate but yeh, blues fine... a 12-fret indeed.
Also tried a Guild m-20 "Made in California"
Nice instruments, sounds very good... maybe... I'll continue to dream about them....

Took a glance at reverb : 00-17 are now sitka/mahogany while used to be all mahogany.
Did they compete with good old Guild m-20 and Gibson LG-0 ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to try a Guild. Don't appear to be any in Edmonton. The one dealer just has a few electrics. There is only an L-00 standard in town at the moment. Haven't tried that. There is also a 2016 LG-2 on sale at L&M


----------

